# Utilitrack bike mounts



## spookyload (Oct 29, 2005)

I saw a thread here which showed a pretty cool mount for the Utilitrack system. They had taken bike mounts and put them directly into the tracks. Anyone have any info on how to do this?


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

spookyload said:


> I saw a thread here which showed a pretty cool mount for the Utilitrack system. They had taken bike mounts and put them directly into the tracks. Anyone have any info on how to do this?


Is this what you are looking for?... http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=RAW-3

Hope this helps..........Triffid


----------



## spookyload (Oct 29, 2005)

No...I saw those. Pretty pricey for what it is. I saw someone who posted here that had made as set from a local purchase. He made a bunch of mods to his 05 and showed them there. He referred to another post where he talked about them, but I can't find that thread.


----------

